# Do you ovulate on the same day every month....



## Brunette Boo

...or can it fluctuate? Just wondered as I've been looking out for all of the signs for months now but don't recognise any. I don't get egg white CM & the kits are all negative. I've also been tracking my temp for 2 months & that's up & down too. This months chart looks nothing like last months.

Just wondered if it was possible or not or if anyone else has experienced this. I'm beginning to think I'm not normal.

:shrug:

H xx


----------



## garfie

Hi hun 

:dust::dust::dust:

From what I understand about O is that it can change from month to month due to stress, illness, traveling etc. So one month say you could have O on CD10 and the next month not until CD16. The only thing that remains fairly consistent is your LP. The time after O until the :witch: arrives.

Hope that helps

:hugs:

X


----------



## Taurus8484

I ovulated on different days. Normally within a three days of each other. Best investment I made was to buy OPK. The more expensive ones, I use the Clear Blue one, are much better.

That way you will know for sure and be able to read your chart more easily.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Opks are good combined with monitoring cm. In your case I would add temping.
I plan on getting a fertility monitor just to see if it tells me something different.
In my case it seems based on cm and opks that my cycle is pretty regular. If I get my period on a Tuesday, I get O on a Monday and it stays the same Tuesday/Monday unless something alters like BCP or prog sups.


----------



## Brunette Boo

Thanks everyone. That does help. My OH has just done a test (results back in 5 days) & I'm going to make an app with the Dr to talk about checking my fertility. We've officially been trying for about 8 months now. I know that might not seem like a long time but I would like to know that everything is in working order as I'm fast approaching 39. 

I will try the Clear Blue OPK's. I've been buying the cheaper ones but they seem pretty useless for me. 

Thanks again peeps.

xx


----------



## Milty

I think temping is the best thing you can do...I really like FF too also you can see from my charts the last year that my O does move but is commonly on the 13th ...when it was the latest I was under stress


----------



## Minmin76

Hi, yes it definitely moves about for me. Last month it was CD18, this month it was CD15, months before that it would be CD12, CD14, CD15, CD16. Its a complete pain and really annoying when you are waiting for it. I fortunately do get a lot of EWCM and do the smiley face Clear Blue digital OPKs, they are the best in my opinion but they aren't cheap. I also temp to watch for the spike too. I would chart and if you feel something is wrong go see the doctor and they can check to see if you're ovulating. Good Luck.


----------

